
Can’t Wait Until Payday? Apps Give Instant Access to Wages - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apps-let-workers-make-every-day-a-payday-1511528400
======
jstanley
I'd cash out every day, too.

Better the money be under my control, earning interest for me, instead of for
my employer. I don't see a downside to getting the money as soon as possible.

~~~
skookum
> I don't see a downside to getting the money as soon as possible.

There are transaction fees, which for the minimum wage shift workers targeted
by this scheme, can add up to 2-4% of a day's take-home pay.

~~~
jstanley
I understood that the employer pays the fees.

------
dogma1138
So payday loans 2.0?

------
raybb
This is behind a paywall. Is it available anywhere else?

~~~
c0nducktr
I was able to read it if you visit the page via the link they tweeted out,
[https://t.co/z6PZgSpdzr](https://t.co/z6PZgSpdzr)

([https://twitter.com/WSJ/status/934104348640018432](https://twitter.com/WSJ/status/934104348640018432))

~~~
dazc
Works but...

If you've previously been blocked by the paywall you have to go to the twitter
post and follow the link from there - via incognito

